# Helix 7 mounted on the bow????



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Anyone have the Helix 7 on the bow? Was thinking of getting this unit for my bassboat but wondered if screen is large enough when mounted on the bow? Thanks guys


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

It depends on how you use it. If you plan to use GPS, sonar, and down imaging all at once them maybe go bigger. I have this unit on the bow in my boat and it works fine for me. I normally only use sonar though. It wasn't very long ago 7" screens were fairly uncommon and now they're getting to be on the small side. The advancements in electronics in recent years had been amazing.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I would like to go to the Helix 9 but dont have the funds right now. Thanks for the reply


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

My bro inlaw has a Hummingbird and when we fish we NEVER mark any fish.
Are his settings wrong? Or is HB just for structure?

Thanks


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

TClark said:


> My bro inlaw has a Hummingbird and when we fish we NEVER mark any fish.
> Are his settings wrong? Or is HB just for structure?
> 
> Thanks


Try fishing a different area!  What unit does he have? You can manually make adjustments to the sensitivity to get better imaging.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

We fish Piedmont mostly. I forget what model he had but it cost him $400. Are the fish supposed to mark like the Lowrance models do with an arc?
It shows structure of, and then wee little specks between the water column which I suspect are fish...but honestly, they aren't much bigger than 3 pin heads put together.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

A few things he can try. Zoom the screen in to see if the images appear as arcs. Have him check the placement of the transducer. Go into the main menu and reset the default settings. If none of these help he will probably have to contact Hummingbird. Also he can go to you-tube and look up Doug Vahrenburg. He is a Hummingbird expert and has instructional videos on just about every topic.


----------

